# Brauche leistungsfähigen Laptop --- Kaufberatung :)



## ray2mi (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich will mir in nächster Zeit einen neuen Laptop kaufen.
Da ich viel 3D Anwendungen benutze und auch viel mit Photoshop & Co. arbeite brauche ich einen leistungsfähigen Laptop.

Das ganze sollte nicht mehr als 1.600€ kosten.
Ich habe großen gefallen an das Vaio VPC-F13Z1E/B gefunden und es stellt sich die Frage, ob ich für mein Geld nicht auch was besseres bekomme****

Was würdet ihr vorschlagen?

Sollte Quadcore haben - ist glaube besser als Duo Core****
6-8GB Speicher
Full HD
Blue Ray Brenner
Ne gute Graka


Danke!!


----------

